# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Manuali i mbijetesës për një orthodhoks që jeton në Itali

## arbereshi_niko

*Manual i mbijeteses per nje orthodhoks qe jeton ne Itali.*
Italia eshte zyrtarisht  nje vend me shumice katoliko-romane. 
Kisha e Romes ishte nje nga Patriarkanat me prestigjoze te mijevjeçarit te pare te Eres kristjane, 
kjo vazhdoi deri ne shek XI kur u largua nga kungimi me Kishen orthodhokse. Ne fakt ajo modifikoi ne etapat qe pasuan, 
liturgjine, dogmat, spiritualitetin dhe disiplinen ekleziale.
Edhe katoliket  pagezimin e benin me imersion, kungimin e benin me dy speciet/komponentet  vere/buke  nuk perdoronin ostien ( ate “biscote” te rrumbullaket ), 
benin shenjen e kryqit si neve, liturgjia qe benin ishte shume e ngjashme me t’onen, nuk mbanin statuja por ikona dhe afreske, 
tryeza eukaristise qendronte mbrapa ikonostazit dhe prifterinjte e tyre martoheshin sikurse edhe t’anet ende sot.
Te gjithe neve mund te deshmojme qe katoliko-romanet jane njerez shume te mire, jane shume xhentile dhe mikprites, disa nga ata na ftojne edhe neper meshat e tyre, 
duke na premtuar qe edhe ata do te na e kthejne viziten ne kishat tona …, por kjo behet nga qe ata injorojne rregullat tona 
pasi jane krejtesisht te bindur qe nuk ka asnje dallim midis Katolicizmit dhe Orthodhoksise. Arrijme deri aty sa te ndjehemi ne borxh me ta 
pasi na ndihmojne edhe ne menyre materiale ( kjo ndodh me emigrantet ).
Per momentin ndonse marrdheniet midis Kishave  jane permiresuar shume , katoliko-romanet nuk jane kthyer ne Orthodhoksi, 
keshtu qe nuk kemi nje marredhenie reciproke te sakramenteve ( Kungaten e shenjte  ).
Qe do te thote, kur nje orthodhoks i pagezuar pranon kungimin nga nje prift katoliko-roman, eshte automatikisht i larguar nga Kisha orthodhokse. 
Per nje orthodhoks nuk ka gje me te rrezikshme kur pranon qe Katolicizmi dhe Orthodhoksia ose Protestatezimo dhe Orthodhoksia  jane e njejta gje, 
do te thote qe mohon besimin orthodhoks dhe rrezikon shume per shpetimin e shpirtit.
Per te qendruar te sigurt  dhe te riparuar mire, duhet te mbajme parasysh keto
1. asnje orthodhoks nuk duhet te pranoje kungimin ne kishen katolike ose edhe nga nje prift katolik.
2. asnje orthodhoks nuk duhet te rrefehet tek nje prift katolik ose edhe te mare bekimin prej tij.
3. martesa me nje katoliko-roman mund te behet por vetem ne nje kishe orthodhokse, ku bashkeshortet duhet te nenshkruajne qe 
do te pagezojne femijet dhe do ti edukojne ne dogmat e Kishes orthodhokse.
4. kur nje orthodhoks semuret duhet te pranoje vajimin e shenjte vetem nga nje prift orthodhoks.
5. kur te vdese nje orthodhoks duhet te kryhet funerali vetem nga nje prift orthodhoks dhe mundesisht ne nje kishe orthodhokse.
6. shtepite ku neve banojme nuk duhet te bekohen nga prifterinj katoliko-roman.
7. do te ishte me mire te evitoheshin funksione  publike  jo-orthodhokse si  psh.  ( meshime, rozario, lutje te ndryshme kolektive, etj. ) 
perjashtuar rastet e martesave, funeraleve dhe raste te tjera me miqte dhe famijaret tane…
8. nese femijet tane ndjekin shkollen ne Itali, nuk duhet te ndjekin edukimin fetar katolik.
9. nuk eshte mire qe femijet tane te mesojne katekizmin katolik.
10. nuk eshte e mundur te jemi deshmitare te bashkimeve martesore nder katolike, nuk mund te mbajme ne pagezim femije qe pagezohen ne Kishen katolike, 
as ne kungimin e tyre dhe as ne kreshmen, kjo edhe kur presbiteret ( prifterinjte ) e tyre kete gje e lejojne. 
Nese ndokush prej nesh kete gje e ka kryer, ose edhe nje nga keto siper, pasi i keq-informuar , duhet te veje me njehere tek prifti e te rrefehet.
Duhet te jemi te kujdeshmen ndaj huniateve ose te ashtu-quajtur greko-katolike, pasi ata jane prifterinj te veshur si t’anet por nen juridiksionin e Vatikanit, 
ku shpesh here terheqin besimtaret orthodhoks me liturgjite e tyre te ngjashme me lithurgjine tone.
Ka nga ata qe edhe jane te lindur ne vendet tona, flasin gjuhet qe flasim edhe ne, jane gati te betohen edhe mbi Ungjill qe jane orthodhokse, 
por qe jane vetem prifterinj katolike te veshur “ndryshe”…, por qe njihen nga metoda e mesimeve te tyre, duke pohuar qe kishat katoliko-romane dhe ajo orthodhokse 
jane e njejta gje, at’here e dini qe gjendeni perballe njerit nga ata, ku duhet te mbani parasysh sa u tha me lart.
Nuk ka fare rendesi se celebrojne si ne, qe flasin si ne, qe kane ritin si ne, por qe nuk jane orthodhoks pasi qe nje liturgji te jete orthodhokse duhet 
qe me pare te celebrohet nga nje prift orthodhoks ku ti perkase Kishes orthodhokse teresisht he jo te jete nje mish i huaj qe e imiton.
Mbledhjet qe ndonjehere zhvillohen midis te krishtereve, ndonse midis ketyre grupeve ka edhe prifterinj orthodhoks, kjo nuk do te na thote qe u krye “bashkimi midis kishave te krishtera”, 
pasi eshte thjesht nje dialog nderfetar dhe nje studim i mesimeve te verteta te Krishtit.
Po ç’fare pra duhet te bejme per te mos humbur rrugen e drejte?
Kerkoni kishen orthodhokse me te afert me banesen tuaj, nuk ka rendesi kujt Patriarkati i perket ajo, idea qe kisha dhe kombi duhet te jene nje , 
eshte nje herezi qe eshte denuar mbi 200 vjet me pare nga Kisha orthodhokse. Pra kudo te jeni, brenda nje kishe orthodhokse jeni ne shtepine tuaj…
Nqs kisha orthodhokse eshte shume larg nga ju, at’here mundohuni te pakten te shkoni nje here ne muaj.
Lutuni ne shtepite tuaja perpara ikonave ( qe nuk duhet te mungojne kurre ne shtepine e nje besimtari te mire ) , lexoni pjese nga Ungjilli i Shenjte.
Te gjithe e dime sa e veshtire eshte te jetosh ne nje vend jo orthodhoks, por qe keto veshtiresi  marrin nje vleresim perpara Zotit. 


Burimi:
Perkthim i nje shkrimi ne Blogun 
Calabriaortodossa.


Pershendetje

----------

*Albo* (03-01-2017)

----------


## arbereshi_niko

*    KOMBOSKINI* 

Komboskini është një mjet lutjeje, nuk është diçka si hajmali, me veti magjike, që mbahet në dorë, por është gjë e shenjtë e krishtere orthodhokse, me të cilin lutemi.
Ashtu siç kemi shumë gjëra në kishë, edhe ky është një bekim i përgatitur dhe i dhënë nga ndonjë vëlla ose motër më Krishtin, një dëshmi e gjallë e një tradite të gjallë.
Komboskini është një mjet lutjeje për të gjithë besimtarët: si për klerikët, murgjërit ashtu edhe për laikët, pra për çdo shpirt që lutet. 
Ekziston shumëllojshmëri e madhe formash dhe madhësish komboskinësh. Komboskinët bëhen në bazë të një tradite që buron nga thellësia e shekujve. 
Përmendet historia e një murgu që mendoi të bënte nyje në një litar dhe ta përdorë atë në rregullin e përditshëm të lutjes së tij. 
Mirëpo djalli ia zgjidhte nyjet nga litari dhe i bënte të kota përpjekjet e murgut të varfër. Atëherë iu shfaq një engjëll dhe i mësoi murgut një nyje të veçantë, 
të përbërë nga kryqe të njëpasnjëshme. Këto nyje djalli nuk mundi ti zgjidhte.
Çdokush mund ta mbajë komboskinin në xhep ose në ndonjë vend tjetër të veçantë, ku mund ta përdorë lehtësisht pa u vënë re, 
në mënyrë që të jetë i përshtatshëm për tu lutur në mënyrë të fshehtë, pa tërhequr vëmendjen e të tjerëve. 
Gjithashtu komboskini mund të vendoset mbi ballin e krevatit tonë, në makinë së bashku me një kryq të vogël ose ikonë ose në vende të përshtatshme si kujtesë për lutje, 
si një lloj bekimi dhe një prezencë e shenjtë dhe hyjnore në jetën tonë.
Qëllimi kryesor i komboskinit është të na ndihmojë në lutjen tonë drejtuar Perëndisë dhe shenjtorëve të Tij.
Me komboskinin lutemi në dy mënyra:
1. Në çdo orë të lire, pa na parë të tjerët, fshehurazi, mbajmë me dorën e djathtë osë të majtë komboskinin dhe përparojmë nga një nyje në tjetrën 
me gishtin e madh të dorës dhe themi brenda nesh ose pëshpëritje të lehtë, pa bezdisur të tjerët, lutjen: O Zot, Jisu Krisht, mëshiromë mua mëkatarin ose O Zot, Jisu Krisht, mëshiromë 
ose E Përmbishenjtë Hyjlindëse shpëtona ose Ό Engjëll i shenjtë ose Ο Shën (.) ndërmjeto për mua. Duke ndryshuar fjalët e këtyre lutjeve të shkurtra, 
në mëshirona ose ndërmjeto për ne, ose duke përfshirë emrin ose emrat e njerëzve për të cilët duam të lutemi  tashmë mund të lutemi edhe për të tjerët. 
Të njëjtën gjë mund të bëjmë edhe për të fjeturit (vdekurit): Prehe, ο Zot, shpirtin e shërbëtorit/es tënd (.)·
2. Në orën e lutjes sonë të rregullt (të kanonit që na ngarkoi ati ynë shpirtëror), mbajmë komboskinin me dorën e majtë dhe themi një nga njëlutjen, 
duke përparuar me gishtin e madh njëkohësisht nga një nyje dhe rrotullojmë komboskinin disa here, aq sa na udhëzoi ati ynë shpirtëror, duke bërë njëkohësisht me dorën e djathtë kryqin për çdo nyje.
* * *
Komboskini na ndihmon të themi një numër të caktuar lutjesh si edhe të përqendrohemi tek fjalët e lutjes kur i shqiptojmë. 
Ndërsa përqendrohemi, marrim kryqin e komboskinit në dorën tonë të majtë dhe e mbajmë lehtë atë midis gishtit të madh dhe gishtit tregues. 
Pastaj, duke bërë qetësisht shenjën e kryqit pëshpëritim lutjen e Jisuit. Si të jenë përqendruar mendimet e tona, 
ndoshta nuk do të nevojitet të vazhdojmë të bëjmë shenjën e kryqit ose që të themi lutjen me zë të lartë. 
Por kur vështirësohemi në përqendrim, përdorim shenjën e kryqit dhe pëshpëritjen si mjet ndihmës në këtë përqendrim.
Gjatë kësaj lutjeje pozicioni i qëndrimit tonë varet nga vetë personi, shëndeti dhe nga përgatitja e tij shpirtërore:disa mund të rrinë në këmbë, 
me kokë të ulur në pozicion përulësie, ndoshta disa duan të ngrenë here pas here duart e tyre, duke kërkuar mëshirë, 
disa të tjerë e ndjejnë më të nevojshme të ulen ose të gjunjëzohen, me kokë të ulur, që të kenë mundësi të përqendrohen. 
Lëvizjet trupore të metanisë (përkuljes) së vogël ose të madhe mund të ndihmojnë në nxehjen e lutjes dhe të japë shprehje të jashtme në të luturin tonë, kur përulemi përpara Perëndisë. 
Pra gjëja më e rëndësishme është të përqendrohemi në fjalët e lutjes gjatë përsëritjes.
Komboskini mund të përdoret duke u mbajtur në dorë edhe kur shkojmë në punë ose kur udhëtojmë. Në cilindo moment të ditës që të kujtohemi, 
le të mbajmë në dorën tonë një komboskin të vogël. Kombinimi i kësaj lëvizjeje me lutjen që bëhen në momente të tjera, 
do të na ndihmojë të përqendrohemi dhe të lutemi disa herë në vazhdim të ditës, kudo që të jemi dhe çfarëdo që të bëjmë. 
Ky është një hap i rëndësishëm në përmbushjen e porosisë lutuni pa pushim.
Në adhurimin tonë të përbashkët në kishë nuk duhet ta përdorim komboskinin sepse ne duhet të lutemi e të adhurojmë Perëndinë 
së bashku me të tjerët, me lutjet e Kishës, të drejtuar nga klerikët dhe psaltët.
*   *   *
I dashur lexues! Gjej edhe ti hapësira të tilla kohore gjatë ditës dhe mbushi rregullisht me thesaret e çmuara të lutjes, 
të cilat asnjë nuk mund të ti vjedhë dhe që ti po i depoziton për llogarinë tënde në qiell. (shiko Mat6:20).
Leximi i rregullt i Shkrimit të Shenjtë, i jetëve të shenjtorëve dhe i teksteve të tjera shpresëtare e shpirtërore nga njerëz të mëdhenj të lutjes do të të ndihmojnë jashtëzakonisht, 
sepse përmbajnë këshilla dhe udhëzime të rëndësishme e frymëzuese, që çdo njeri të mësojë e të lutet si i krishterë.
N.q.s. ky komboskin i vogël të ndihmon të thuash një lutje, të të kujtojë të lutesh ose të të ndihmojë me ndonjë mënyrë të bëhesh njeri më lutësor, atëherë e ka përmbushur qëllimin e tij.


Botuar nga KOSHERJA ORTODOKSE
SELANIK



Fonti:
Orthodhoksia e Bashkuar. Al

----------


## arbereshi_niko

KOMBOSKINI

----------


## Shaboni

> *Manual i mbijeteses per nje orthodhoks qe jeton ne Itali.*
> 1. asnje orthodhoks nuk duhet te pranoje kungimin ne kishen katolike ose edhe nga nje prift katolik.
> 2. asnje orthodhoks nuk duhet te rrefehet tek nje prift katolik ose edhe te mare bekimin prej tij.
> 3. martesa me nje katoliko-roman mund te behet por vetem ne nje kishe orthodhokse, ku bashkeshortet duhet te nenshkruajne qe 
> do te pagezojne femijet dhe do ti edukojne ne dogmat e Kishes orthodhokse.
> 4. kur nje orthodhoks semuret duhet te pranoje vajimin e shenjte vetem nga nje prift orthodhoks.
> 5. kur te vdese nje orthodhoks duhet te kryhet funerali vetem nga nje prift orthodhoks dhe mundesisht ne nje kishe orthodhokse.
> 6. shtepite ku neve banojme nuk duhet te bekohen nga prifterinj katoliko-roman.
> 7. do te ishte me mire te evitoheshin funksione  publike  jo-orthodhokse si  psh.  ( meshime, rozario, lutje te ndryshme kolektive, etj. ) 
> ...


Pershendetje Niko,
un mendoj se lista e "MOS" eshte absurde tani ne shekullin 21.
Personat per te cilet besimi fetar eshte fondamental ne jeten e tyre, eshte thjesht e pakeshillueshme qe te ndertojne cerdhen e tyre ne nje vend katolik.
Per ata te cilet e bejne, pra ndertojne shtepine e tyre ne nje vend katolik, nuk eshte e llogjike qe te mbyllen ne bunker se bashme me femjet e tyre, sic te udhezon lista e mesiperme .
Do te ishte me e vlefshme per te gjithe qe ate te behen ura lidhjeje midis ketyre dy besimesh te aferta.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

O Shabon,
njeri nuk te detyron te MOS behen se ndryshe i vene pushken ne lule te ballit.
Por qe po te duan te jene orthodhokse DUHET  te veprohet ashtu sikur eshte shtruar ne postimin e pare...
O je mish o je peshk, ndryshe je i pa bese, pasi me pare genjen vet-veten dhe me pas kujton se po genjen Zotin, gjithmone nese beson.
Ndaj eshte nje "detyre" me ndergjegje te lire te MOS behet turli me ngjyra qe per pastaj te kthesh ne nje materie pa identitet te mirefillte ( pra as mish e as peshk ).
Por qe duhet pohuar qe ka shume qe as nuk e ven ne kandar kete problem, sidomos kush nuk beson fare, por kjo gje ne kete teme nuk po diskutohet ...
Ndaj kush nuk do te jete nje çorbe pa shije dhe pa kuptim, eshte i LIRE te veproje sipas ndergjegjes se tij, pasi eshte po ai vet PERGJEGJES per sa vepron.
Kjo eshte nje teme per ke beson dhe qe mos te tjetersohet, DUHET ME DO E MOS , te zgjedhe me pare rrugen , pastaj te mbaje kursin drejt,
me ne fund ti qendroje koherent ndergjegjes ... Vetem kaq!
Pershendetje edhe ty, Shabon. :shkelje syri: 

Ps: Platoni e thote drejte ; " ... ti nuk mundesh kurre te kuptosh si eshte deti, nese nuk e ke pare me syte e tua..., sado te jem ne gjendje une ta pershkruaj ".

----------


## Albo

Ne Kishen e Shen Joan Gojartit ne Philadelphia, kam njohur dy shqiptare qe ishin martuar me heterodhokse. Rasti i pare ishte nje burre i lindur ne Amerike nga emigrante shqiptare, qe ishte martuar me nje grua qe i perkiste besimit romano-katolik. Ky nuk vinte shpesh ne Kishe dhe ne moshen e pleqerise, i ktheu Kishes nje toke qe e kish blere i ati i tij vite me pare, tek varrezat ku varroseshin te krishteret orthodhokse. Babai u kish blere te gjithe femijeve te tij nje varr, pasi deshira e tij ishte qe te varroseshin sipas zakonit orthodhoks, edhe pse ne nje vend e toke te huaj. Arsyeja perse e beri kete gje, ishte se "donte te varrosej ne nje varr me gruan e tij romano-katolike".

Kurse rasti tjeter, nje burre plak kish lindur ne Shqiperi dhe kish ardhur femije ne Amerike, pasi kish kaluar peripeci te medha gjate luftes se II Boterore. Historia qe tregonte ishte se kur gjermanet kishin ardhur ne fshatin e tij, gjithe fshati u fsheh ne pyll nga frika, pas masakres se Boroves. Sic ishte zakon i gjermaneve, bombardimi me predha para hyrjes ne nje fshat, nje nga keto predha ra shume prane femijes 7 vjecar ne ate kohe, dhe e la ate pa ndjenja per 48 ore. Per plot dy dite, askush nuk e dinte se cfare u be me te, dhe familja mendonte me te keqen. Kur u permend pas 2 ditesh, femija nuk e dinte ku ndodhej apo se cfare i kish ngjare, dhe zhurma e madhe e predhes i kish demtuar degjimin. Por qe nga ai moment, pas ribashkimit me familjen e tij, nga goja e se jemes dilnin pa pushim fjalet "Ma shpetoi djalin Zoti!" Gjate atyre 48 oreve, e ema ishte lutur pa pushim per te. Dhe ato fjale ngelen ne mendjen e plakut 84 vjecar gjate gjithe jetes se tij. Gjithe familja emigroi ne Amerike dhe ai sherbeu gjithe jeten e tij ne Floten Detare amerikane, si nje marinar i thjeshte. Shume peripeci te tjera i ndodhen ne jete, sic ishte vdekja e gruas se tij te pare, qe i la pas dy vajza te vogla qe u detyrua ti rriste vete. U martua perseri me nje grua qe ishte e krishtere, por jo e besimit orthodhoks, por e besimit Lutheran. Gruaja e dyte ishte po aq fanatike ne besimin e saj Lutheran, sac ishte edhe plaku per besimin e tij te krishtere orthodhoks. Ne fund te jetes se tij, ne moshen e thyer te pleqerise, edhe pse ne nje gjendje shume te veshtire fizike e mendore, ky njeri nuk mungonte ne Kishe se dielave dhe gruaja e tij tregonte nje perkujdesje te madhe per te, pasi ishte ajo qe respektonte deshiren e tij duke e sjelle ne Kishe. Deri ne fund te jetes se tij, ai ruajti besimin e tij me fanatizem dhe u varros sipas zakoneve orthodhokse.

Perendia i prefte ne paqe shpirtrat e tyre, dhe na ndricofte ne te gjalleve erresiren tone shpirterore, per te mesuar se nje jete mbi toke nuk zgjat me shume se 1 shekull, kurse ajo jeta e pertej varrit me Perendine te nje shpirti te pavdekshem, nuk ka fund.

Albo

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Por gjithesesi, nuk eshte e mjaftueshme te jemi xheloze dhe fanatike  ne menyre mekanike, pasi nuk na çon as'gje kundi .
Duhet te jemi me sinqeritet besimtare te mire, e kjo eshte shume - shume e veshtire, por sido qe te jete ndonse perfekt nuk jemi, 
neve duhet te provojme ti afrohemi perfekt-shmerise, e kjo behet vetem me ane te lutjeve, kudo qe te jemi, pasi Zoti i Gjithesise eshte kudo,
mund te konsiderohet si nje teoreme e padiskutueshme. Vetem me lutjet neve jemi te thirrur te perfeksionojme jeten tone ku te shenjterohemi...
Pra gabimisht dikush mund te mendoje qe me ane te " piketave qe na diktojne rrugen " pra me "Duhet" dhe me "Mos" nuk hecet perpara.
Neve duhet te jetojme me nje siguri te perulur, ku ushtrimi i vazhdueshem duke i'u drejtuar Atit tone ne qiell sa here te kemi mundesi ne dite
vetem kjo do te na garantonte te qenet orthodhoks "te vertete" , ku nuk do te influencoheshim as'pak nga zhurmuesit e modernizmit ku jetojme...
Me pelqen shume sa shkruan Shen Joani i Kronstadt-it, ne lidhje me lutjen qe eshte aq e fuqishme dhe e pa krahasueshme per shpetimin e te gjitheve.

Ndonjehere quajme lutje ate qe nuk ka fare te bej me lutjen. Per shembull, dikush hyn ne kishe, qendron aty pak, hedh syte perrotull, sheh ikonat, njerezit, 
veshtron veshjet e tyre dhe sjelljet dhe ne fund thote se ka qene ne kishe dhe i eshte lutur Zotit. Ose ndryshe ne shtepi te tij, qendron perballe nje ikone, 
perkul  koken, reciton disa fraza te mesuara permendesh, pa kuptuar dhe pa shijuar e me pas thote se eshte lutur. 
Por ne mendje te tij dhe ne zemer nuk eshte lutur fare, ishte gjith’kund , me njerez dhe me gjera, perveç se me Zotin.
Lutja eshte ngjitja e mendjes dhe e zemres drejt Perendise, eshte kontemplimi i Zotit, eshte dialogu i guximshem i krijeses me Krijuesin, 
eshte prezenca e perulur e shpirtit perballe tij, sikur perballe Mbretit ,eshte ushqim per shpirtin, eshte ajri i domosdoshem, eshte drita, ngrohtesia riperteritese, 
eshte purifikimi i mekatit, lutja eshte pushteti i bute i Krishtit, eshte ngarkesa e lehte.
Lutja eshte nje ndjenje e vazhdueshme e dobesise tone dhe te varferise shpirterore; eshte shenjterimi i frymes dhe nje paradhenie e lumturise se ardheshme; 
nje mireqenie engjellore, nje shi qiellor  qe freskon, qe vadit dhe mbjell terrenin e shpirtit , eshte pastrimi dhe nderrimi i atmosferes mendore, eshte ndriçimi i fytyres, gezimi i shpirtit; 
eshte lidhja e arte qe bashkon krijesat me Krijuesin, guximi dhe kurajo e gjithe provave dhe vuajtjeve te jetes; eshte qiriu i ekzistences , suksesi ne çdo iniciative, 
eshte dinjiteti i krahasuar me ate te engjejve, eshte forca e besimit, ne shprese dhe zemergjeresi. 
Lutja eshte nje kontakt me engjejt dhe shenjtoret qe aq fort i do Zoti qe nga fillimi i botes; eshte konvertimi i jetes, eshte nena e vuajtjeve dhe loteve, 
eshte nje thirrje e fuqishme per te kryer vepra bamiresie, sigurimit te jetes, zhdukjes se frikes nga vdekja dhe perçmimit te pasurive  mondane; 
eshte deshira e pasurive qiellore, eshte pritja e Gjykimit universal, e ngjalljes dhe e jetes ne boten qe do te vije, eshte nje ushtrim i vazhdueshem per ti ‘u shmangur vuajtjeve qe nuk duken ( ne shpirt ), 
eshte nje thirrje pa ndalim drejt perdellimit te Zotit; lutja do te thote te hecesh ne prezencen e Perendise dhe eshte njekohesisht vetmohimi paqesor perballe Krijuesit te gjitheçkaje, i pranishem ne çdo gje. 
Eshte uji i gjalle i shpirtit. 
Lutje do te thote gjithashtu te terheqesh ne dashuri hyjnore te gjithe njerezit ne zemer te tyre, eshte zbritja e qiellit ne shpirt, eshte banimi i Trinise ne shpirt, sikur eshte shkrojtur: 
“ Neve do te vijme tek ai dhe do te banojme ne te”  (Joani 14,23).

 (Shen Joani i Kronstadt – Jeta ime me Krishtin)

Pra nuk ka asnje dyshim, qe nuk mjafton vetem te vetquhemi orthodhoks, pasi nuk do te kishim dallim me asnje, por te sillemi si te tille, kjo po qe perben diference ne thelb.
Nuk eshte izolimi, si mund te mendoje dikush, pasi kushtet e sotme na imponojne te jetojme jo si eremitet por midis njerezve, 
pra impenjimi, niveli i lart i njohurise qe pasurohet me sakrifice te perditeshme, perkushtimi dhe kontributi personal sipas mundesive, 
do te krijonte kushtet per te ngritur jo vetem jeten tone por edhe ate te njerezve qe na rrethojne ( te aferm dhe miq ). 
Ky eshte edhe misioni qe mban ç'do i krishtere i mire, te afroje ne Zotin qe eshte e mira ekskluzive dhe superlative qe i takon ç'do njeriu, 
pra mos te jemi egoiste, por duke dhene shembullin tone, ti bejme te ditur te gjitheve ( kuptohet kush do te degjoje ), qe Perendia eshte edhe destinacioni perfundimtar.
Pershendetje

----------


## Shaboni

Faleminderit Albo per deshmite qe solle.

Me te vertete rruget per tek Zoti jane te shumta e te ndryshme.
Ashtu sic te shumta jane kombinacionet, mundesite dhe provat qe jeta na sjell perpara.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

E Hëna e bardhë -Kreshma




E hëna e bardhë (ose e hëna  e pastër sic quhet ndryshe ) është dita e parë e kreshmës së Pashkës së Madhe .
U quajt e bardhë ose e hëna e pastër sepse për të krishterët ortodoks fillon periudha e pastrimit  shpirtëror dhe trupor.
E hëna e bardhë nuk është  festë e qëndrueshme sepse  varet nga data që bie  Pashka e Madhe cdo vit.E hëna e bardhë kremtohet pikërisht 48 ditë para Pashke.
                                                                Kreshma 
Kreshma është një ndërmjetës dhe një armë shpirtërore gjatë së cilës  nuk mjafton vetëm kufizimi ndaj ushqimeve  por  vecanërisht kërkohet pjesmarrja  shpirtërore.
Shën Joan Gojarti na thotë :tregoje kreshmimin nëpërmjet veprave.Nëse shikon dikë me të cilin je armik ,të pajtohesh me të.Nëse shikon një të varfër ,jepi lëmosh . 
Të kreshmojnë edhe duart,duke mbetur të pastra nga vjedhjet ose lakmitë.
Të kreshmojnë edhe këmbët,duke mos ecur në rrugët që të cojnë drejt mëkatit.
Nuk ha mish? Atëherë mos ha papastërti  as me sy .
Le të kreshmoj edhe dëgjimi yt.Kreshmim i dëgjimit do të thotë të mos pranosh të dëgjojnë veshët e tu sharje dhe thashethem.
Le të kreshmoj edhe goja nga fjalët e këqija.Sepse cfarë dobie kemi kur kreshmojmë dhe nuk hamë mish e peshk por kafshojmë dhe hamë vëllezërit tanë ?

Le të kreshmojmë me trup dhe me shpirt dhe të jetë për ne kjo përpjekje një ndërmjetim  për tu afruar  më pranë Perëndisë.
Kreshëm të mbarë!



Përgatitur nga N. Ikonomi

Burimi: Orthodhoksia E Bashkuar.al

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Direktivat për klerin dhe laikët në marrëdhëniet me heterodoksin. 


Kjo linjë e sjelljes u përpilua nga sinodi i shenjtë i ROCOR në vitin 1974 për besnikët e vet dhe për klerin që do  të kishte kontakte me joorthodhoksët dhe është, sipas mendimit tim, më i ploti dhe më i balancuari. 

1. Në asnjë rrethanë, klerikët Orthodhoksë nuk lejohen të koncelebrojnë me klerikët heterodoksë (katolikë, anglikanë ose protestantë), as të jenë të pranishëm në ceremonitë  e tyre ku të mbajnë veshjet, as të dëgjojnë ceremonitë  e tyre.  Nëse një klerik joorthodhoks  futet në një ceremoni Orthodhokse, ai duhet të kërkohet të qëndrojë në navatën ose naosin, dhe të mos hyjë në altar, në mënyrë që të mos japë përshtypjen e kremtimit.  Nëse kleriku joorthodhoks vesh rrobat e tij të klerikut  le të dëbohet nga kisha.

2. Nëse klerikët dhe besimtarët Orthodhoksë  e gjejnë veten në prani të njerëzve heterodoksë për shkak të ngjarjeve të ndryshme të rastit si civile ose bamirësie dhe njëri prej heterodoksëve vendos të recitojë një lutje, orthodhoksi  nuk duhet të përgjigjet "amen" ose të bëjë shenjën e kryqit, por duhet të qëndrojë  vetëm ulur ose në këmbë.

3. Nëse Orthodhoksëve  u kërkohet të bekojnë një vakt ( ushqimin ) siç duhet të luteshin gjithsesi, orthodhoksi  mund të thotë lutje para ngrënies.

4. Nëse klerikëve  Orthodhoksë u kërkohet të luten gjatë një ngjarjeje civile ose bamirëse, lutja mund të lexohet, sepse gjithmonë është e nevojshme të lutemi.  Megjithatë, kjo praktikë duhet të ushtrohet me maturi në mënyrë që të mos japë përshtypje të rreme.

5. Me rastin e festimeve civile dhe kombëtare, lejohet të lutemi për shtetin dhe për autoritetet, nëse qeveria e vendit nuk është hapur kundër orthodhoksë si dhe fesë së krishterë.  Nëse kryetari i shtetit nuk është orthodhoks , ai nuk mund të përkujtohet në liturgjinë hyjnore: në vdekjen e tij, nuk do të shërbehet asnjë përkujtim në shtëpinë e tij.  Në rast të vdekjes së një figure publike, kleriku mund të shprehë me shkrim ngushëllime formale ose të dërgojë një delegacion, siç e kërkojnë rregullat e një edukate të mirë.  [1]

6. Në asnjë rast, famullitë, manastiret, kishat ose komunitetet orthodhokse nuk duhet të bëhen pjesë e organizatave sinkretiste apo ekumenike.

7. Nëse një klerik orthodhoks thirret nga një grup heterodoks për të diskutuar mbi pozitën e kishës  orthodhokse në një temë ose në lidhje me doktrinën e Kishës, kleriku mund të shkojë, por pa krijuar skandale ose konfuzion: ai nuk mund të marrë pjesë në shërbimet heterodokse.  Prifti orthodhoks  i cili shkon në një mbledhje teologjike duhet të jetë i sigurt për studimin e tij dhe të jetë në gjendje të argumentojë, si dhe të përcaktojë qartë parimet e besimit.  Prifti orthodhoks  duhet të konfirmojë ( deklarojë )  gjithmonë se e vetmja Kishë e vërtetë është ajo Orthodhokse .

8. Klerikët dhe besimtarët orthodhoks  thirren në mënyrë absolute për të mos qenë pjesë e lozhrave masonike.

9. Martesa e përzier, apo martesa midis një orthodhoksi  dhe një heterodokse, duhet të dekurajohet sa më shumë që të jetë e mundur.  Vetëm në rrethana të veçanta dhe nëse jo-orthodhoksi deklaron publikisht se fëmijët do të ndjekin Kishën Orthodhokse,  mund të lejohet kjo martesë.  Martesat e festave jashtë kishës orthodhokse nuk kanë vlerë sakramentale dhe çifti nuk konsiderohet i martuar.  Klerikët orthodhoksë  nuk duhet të marrin pjesë në festime të tilla, edhe nëse janë të ftuar.

10. Në asnjë rast nuk është e lejuar që heterodoksi të jetë nun në pagëzim.

11. Lejohet, nën lejen apostafat të episkopit, të marrë pjesë në ngjarje kulturore ose civile dhe të bashkëpunojë me heterodoksin për të mbrojtur vlerat e krishtera, siç janë: Marshimi për Jetën, mbrojtja e martesës natyrore dhe të ngjashme si këto...

12. Kishat dhe institucionet orthodhokse mund të marrin donacione nga benefaktorët heterodoksë, por këta të fundit nuk kanë të drejtë të modifikojnë statutet ose të kërkojnë modifikime dogmatike ose të ritualit për shkak të faktit se ata janë dhurues ( bramirës ). 

***********************************
SHËNIMI I PERKTHYESIT

1) Të theni me sinqeritet, përgjithësisht konsiderohet e mundur për të përkujtuar në liturgjitë tona  joorthodhoksët, veçanërisht nëse ata kanë patur  funksione publike.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

*Detyrat e të krishterit*!

Detyrat e të krishterit!



1)Ç’do i krishterë duhet të dojë Perëndinë.
2)Ç’do i krishterë ka për detyrë të dojë të afërmin,vëllain e tij.
3)Të krishterët nuk duhet të kenë konflikte ose të ndiejnë urrejtje ndaj vëllezërve të tyre, por edhe nëse debatojnë,kanë për detyrë të pajtohen sa më shpejt.
4)Të krishterët nuk duhet të shohin me kurreshtje dhe lakmi.
5)Të krishterët nuk duhet të betohen as në të vërtetë as për gënjeshtër.
6)Të krishterët nuk duhet të jenë hakmarrës,as ta shpërblejnë të keqen me të keqe.
7)Të krishterët nuk duhet të shkojnë nëpër gjyqe për të zgjidhur çështjet e tyre.Por
nëse është nevoja,le të zgjedhin një njeri të Kishës për të sqaruar problemin që kanë,sesa të shkojnë nëpër gjykata.
8)Të krishterët kanë për detyrë të mos mbajnë nëpër gojë të tjerët.
9)Nëse të krishterët nuk falin fajet e vëllezërve të tyre,as Perëndia nuk do i fali mëkatet e tyre.Nëse ju falni gabimet e të tjerëve,atëherë dhe Ati ynë qiellor do fali mëkatet tuaja.
10)Të krishterët duhet të bëjnë bamirësi,por edhe të luten dhe të mbajnë kreshëm,por jo me hipokrizi që t’i lavdërojnë njerëzit por vetëm Perëndia.
11)Të krishterët duhet të përpiqen jo për fitimin e thesareve tokësorë por të atyre qiellor.Të mos duan gjërat botërore por të kërkojnë qielloret dhe të përjetëshmet.
12)Të krishterët nuk duhet të jenë kryelart,por të jenë të përulur dhe të duan me përulësi.
13)Të krishterët duhet të përballojnë me durim gjithë trishtimet që ndeshin në jetë.
14)Të krishterët duhet të jenë gjithmon në gadishmëri shpirtërore duke pritur orën e vdekjes dhe të gjykimit të Perëndisë.
15)Të krishterët duhet të pendohen vazhdimisht nga thellësia e shpirtit.
16)Të krishterët,nëse nuk kalojnë në veprime të mira të drejtët e Dhjatës së Vjetër,nuk hyjnë në Mbretërinë e Qiejve.Dhe nëse mëkatojnë,do të dënohen më rëndë se ata që nuk besojnë.


Shën Nikodhimi i Malit të Shenjtë 
Përkthyer nga M. Vasili



Burimi: Nga  faqa e internetit 
Orthodhoksiaebashkuar.al

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Nga blogu i një murgu që shkruan një listë me dyzet justifikime për të mos u bërë i krishterë orthodhoks,
 së bashku me përgjigjet përkatëse, të cilat, megjithëse shpesh ironike, nuk janë aspak qesharake: në fakt, 
ato shprehin thellësinë e besimit tonë, i cili është themeli i jetës sonë.  

Burimi: www.ortodossiatorino.net


 Dyzet justifikime për mos anëtarësimin në Kishën Orthodhokse,  shtrohen në një vend ku popullata është si shumicë katoliko romane ose protestante, por fare mirë mund edhe të shtrohen ku ka besime të tjera..... 

 1-'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse kam lindur  Katolik / Protestant'.

 (Jo, nuk është e vërtetë. Ju keni lindur pagan, si të gjithë ne. Më vonë u kushtëzuat dhe u manipuluat nga një sërë vlerash kulturore etnocentrike. Shikoni apostujt:  Ata kanë lindur hebrenj, kështu që ndryshuan lirisht duke zgjedhur krishterimin orthodhoks.  .).

 2- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem orthodhoks, sepse ju nuk keni në krye një "papë".' 

 (Ju nuk keni nevojë për një papë; Krishti është kreu i Kishës)

 3- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse ju nuk keni filioque' në Besoren. 

 (As  Dhiata e Re nuk e ka ... shih Joan 15.26 ose Veprat 2.33).

 4- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse nuk keni purgatorin'

 (Ungjilli nuk e përmend kurrë këtë fjalë latine, e cila u përdor për herë të parë në fund të shekullit të dymbëdhjetë).

 5- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse është një sekt fetar'. 

 (Për rreth dy mijë vjet, miliarda njerëz nuk e kanë menduar kështu. 
A jeni kaq shumë më i zgjuar se të gjithë këta njerëz?).

 6- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhks, sepse ju keni ( kultin )  shenjtorë.'

 (Sa keq, por vetëm ju humbni. A nuk doni të njihni miqtë e Krishtit?).

 7- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse mënyra juaj e marrjes së kungatës është kaq jo-higjenike.'

 (Po pse atëherë nuk janë Orthodhoksët të gjithë vazhdimisht të sëmurë?).

 8- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, pasi ju puthni ikonat'.

 (A nuk e puthni familjen tuaj? A nuk e doni Krishtin dhe të dashurit e tij? A nuk jeni pjesë e familjes së Krishtit? Apo jeni viktimë e shkencizmit protestant?).

 9- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse më duhet të rrëfehem.'

 (Do të thuash që nuk ke mëkate për të rrëfyer? Atëherë më jep fotografinë tënde, dhe unë do ta vendos në këndin tim të ikonave)

 10- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse Orthodhoksët  janë mëkatarë dhe grinden me njëri-tjetrin.'

 (Po, ne e dimë që jemi mëkatarë. Ne gjithashtu mendojmë se Besimi ynë është i rëndësishëm  
- kjo është arsyeja pse ne argumentojmë, pse nuk jemi të vakët dhe indiferentë. 
Dhe kjo është arsyeja pse ne shkojmë në kishë, shkojmë të rrëfehemi dhe të kungohemi, 
bëjmë pendim, lexojmë jetët e shenjtorëve.)

 11- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse ju nuk i këndoni himnet tona.'

 (Pse të këndojmë banalitete romantike, kur mund të kesh një thellësi shpirtërore nga lashtësia?).

 12- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse kori këndon keq'.

 (Pastaj eja dhe këndo vetë dhe ndihmo në përmirësimin e tij).

 13- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse funksionet janë gjithmonë të njëjtat.'

 (Do të thuash që nuk ke qenë kurrë në më shumë se një lloj të vetëm funksioni orthodhoks?).

 14- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse nuk mund të marr  pjesë në shërbimet.'

 (Do të thuash që nuk ke provuar kurrë të lutesh?).

 15- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse nuk do të jem më i lirë të ndryshoj besimin tim dhe të marr atë që dua prej tij.'

 (Ju nuk vini në kishë për të ndryshuar besimin orthodhoks, ju vini në kishë për tu ndryshuar prej besimit orthodhoks. 
Apo mendoni se nuk keni nevojë të ndryshoheni?).

 16-'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse mund të lutem ku të dua, pa rituale'.

 (Me të vërtetë? Nëse mund të jetoni pa rituale, atëherë pse keni një rutinë të përditëshme?).

 17- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse nuk ka asnjë ndryshim me fenë time sot'.

 (Pra, pse të hezitojmë atëherë?).

 18- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse kjo nuk do të më ndihmojë.'

 (Kjo është e drejtë. Asgjë nuk do t'ju ndihmojë nëse nuk bëni përpjekje për të përmirësuar veten më parë).

 19- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse ju nuk keni të njëjtin kalendar.'

 (Jo, jeni ju që nuk keni të njëjtin kalendar).

 20- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse Orthodhoksia nuk është Perëndimore, është Lindore.'

 (Atëherë Ajo është si Krishti. Ai erdhi nga Lindja e Mesme, dhe as Ai nuk ishte perëndimor apo i sekularizuar.)

 21- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse kam lindur në këtë vend.'

 (As Krishti nuk lindi në këtë vend. 
Pastaj, unë nuk e dija se 'ky vend' qënka një fe.)

 22- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse ka të huaj në kishë.'

 (Kjo gjë është sa racizëm  aq edhe ksenofobe. 
Siç thashë, Krishti ishte gjithashtu 'i huaj').

 23- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse ju jeni kaq ndryshe nga ne.'

 (Kjo është arsyeja pse ne nuk jemi monotonë).

 24- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse të tjerët janë ndryshe nga unë'.

 (A jeni antisocial? Edhe ju jeni ndryshe nga të tjerët, dhe ata ju pranojnë).

 25- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse klerikët mbajnë mjekër'.

 (Edhe Krishti kishte mjekërr. 
Një tjetër viktimë e paragjykimeve kulturore).

 26- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse gratë nuk mund të veshin pantallona në kishë dhe duhet të mbulojnë kokën.  Si në Islam '.

 (Ashtu si Nëna e Zotit? Apo mendoni se edhe ajo ishte myslimane? Apo mendoni se nuk keni asnjë sens modestie?)

 27- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse burrat nuk mund të shkojnë në kishë me pantallona të shkurtra.'

 (As apostujt dhe shenjtorët edhe vetë paraardhësit tuaj nuk shkuan me pantallona të shkurtra në kishë. 
Pse duhet të shkëputni të tjerët nga lutja duke u veshur pa modesti?).

 28- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse shërbimet janë shumë të gjata'.

 (A do të thotë kjo se jeni dembel?).

 29- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse shërbimet fillojnë shumë herët dhe mbarojnë shumë vonë.'
 (Shiko lart).

 30- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse nuk më intereson.'

 (Shikoni më lart, por faleminderit për sinqeritetin tuaj).

 31- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse ne nuk do të jemi më në gjendje të jetojmë së bashku si të fejuar'.

 (Po, ju mund të bëheni: ju do të merrni vetëm një bekim hyjnor, bashkimi juaj do të bëhet shpirtëror, por edhe fizik, dhe nga të fejuar ju do të bëheni bashkëshortë të ligjshëm, në vend se bashkëpunëtorë të mëkatit).

 32- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse duhet të agjërosh.'

 (A do të dëshironit të refuzonit sakrificën që bëri Krishti duke agjëruar në shkretëtirë dhe udhëzimet e tij të ungjillit për të çliruar veten nga demonët me lutje dhe agjërim?)

 33- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse nuk mund të ha mish çdo të Dielë për drekë.'

 (A mendoni se pasioni për mishin është gjëja më e rëndësishme në jetën tuaj?).

 34- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse nuk mund të dal të shtunave në darkë e të pij alkol' 

 (A doni të thoni që jeni shumë i dobët për të hequr dorë nga arratisjet alkoolike?).

 35- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse prifti thotë që duhet të përpiqem ta lë duhanin.'

 (A mendoni se pasionet tuaja janë më të forta se besimi juaj?).

 36- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse nuk besoj në Zot.'

 (Unë ju kuptoj. Po si e dini ju këtë? 
Kur ishit nën stres, ju dëgjova duke thirrur emrin e Zotit. 
Po të filloni të kërkoni tani, do të gjeni Besimin dhe do të jeni në gjendje të bëheni Orthodhoks.  Kërkoni, dhe ju do të gjeni).

 37- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse familja ime do të më përbuzë. 

 (Unë ju kuptoj. Por a jeni i sigurt? Në çdo rast, Krishti nuk do t'ju përbuzë ).

 38- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse nuk jetoj pranë një kishe Orthodhokse.'

 (Unë ju kuptoj. Mundohuni të ndryshoni jetën tuaj në mënyrë që përparësitë tuaja të bazohen në Kishë).

 39- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse nuk kuptoj asgjë në lidhje me të.'

 (Nëse doni të kuptoni diçka, filloni të luteni për të kuptuar.)

 40- 'Unë nuk mund të bëhem Orthodhoks, sepse më duhet të qëndroj në këmbë dhe të lutem.'

 (Do të thotë që nuk ju intereson. Të paktën ky nuk është justifikim, por është puro sinqeritet).

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Nacionalizmi nuk është i krishterë!  


 - nga At Theodore Bobosh 
Orthochristian.com, 9 Shkurt 2021

 Kur krishterimi u shfaq për herë të parë në Perandorinë Romake rreth 2,000 vjet më parë, ai nuk u mirëprit nga shumica e hebrenjve, edhe pse krishterimi pretendonte të ishte një përmbushje e premtimeve dhe profecive të Zotit për Izraelin.  
Dhe sapo Perandoria Romake u bë e vetëdijshme për Krishterimin, ajo gjithashtu kërkoi të dëbojë fenë e sapolindur si të rrezikshme, imorale dhe joshëse.
 Kështu Kisha lindi në një botë ku fuqitë e vendosura ishin armiqësore ndaj saj.  
Sidoqoftë, pas disa shekujve denigrim dhe përndjekje, Krishterimi pushtoi Perandorinë dhe u bë feja e institucioneve dhe kjo i detyroi të krishterët të rimendonin se çfarë ishte marrëdhënia e tyre me pushtetin dhe qeverinë.  
Në fillim, të krishterët dukej se supozonin se ata do të ishin gjithmonë një fe e pakicës jashtë korridoreve të pushtetit.  Ata besonin se Mbretëria e Zotit do të vinte para se bota ta eleminonte Krishterimin ose t'i nënshtrohej atij.  
Pra, ata nuk kishin asnjë shqetësim real për t'u bërë forca politike e botës.  
Ata nuk kishin idenë se perandori mund të bëhej i krishterë dhe nuk planifikuan se çfarë do të ndodhte nëse ata vinin në pushtet.
 Ata kishin një numër mësimesh nga Krishti që dukeshin mjaft të qarta për të krishterët që ishin një pakicë ose një grup i përndjekur në Perandori.  
Por me pranimin e perandorit Konstantin të krishterimit, atyre tani iu desh të orvateshin midis pyetjesh si pushteti apo mësimet e Krishtit.
 Pavarësisht nëse krishterimi është fe shumicë apo pakicë në një vend dhe pavarësisht statusit të tij si fe institucionale apo jo, ai duhet përsëri të bjerë në ujdi me mënyrën e mishërimit ose përmbushjes së mësimeve të Zotit tonë Jisu Krisht, të cilat Ai nuk kishte treguar asnjë interes për fuqitë e kësaj bote.  
Mësimet e Krishtit mbeten të njëjtat, është statusi i të krishterëve në botë që ndryshon.  
Kur u pyet nga Ponti  Pilat nëse ai pretendonte të ishte mbret ...
 Jesui u përgjigj, "Mbretëria ime nuk është e kësaj bote; nëse mbretëria ime do të ishte e kësaj bote, shërbëtorët e mi do të kishin luftuar për të mos lejuar që unë t'u dorëzohesha Judenjve; por mbretëria ime nuk është nga këtu  poshtë" (Jov. 18:36) .

 Para Pontit Pilat, Jisui  duket i gatshëm të pranojë titullin e "mbretit" për veten e tij, por ai e sheh qartë se mbretëria e tij nuk vjen nga kjo botë dhe as që nuk janë të kësaj bote.  
Ai nuk është një mbret në kuptimin si Herodi ishte një mbret apo Cezari ishte një perandor.  
Mbretëria e Krishtit nuk është vetëm një nga shumë mbretëritë e kësaj bote dhe nuk mund të krahasohet me mbretëritë e botës sepse ajo është një mbretëri shpirtërore dhe hyjnore, jo tokësore.
 Nënkuptimi duket i qartë: Krishti dhe pasuesit e tij nuk po luftojnë për pushtet politik në këtë botë: ata po pretendojnë shtetësinë në një mbretëri disi ndryshe nga mbretëritë e botës.  Në të vërtetë, në Ungjillin e Lukës na jepet ideja se të gjitha mbretëritë e kësaj bote i përkasin Satanait dhe prandaj nuk janë aspak pjesë e Mbretërisë së Zotit;  në fakt, ata nuk mund të jenë pjesë e Mbretërisë së Zotit sepse të gjithë përfaqësojnë fuqi dhe vlera të kundërta me ato qiellore.
 Djalli e ngriti Jisuin, i tregoi në një moment të gjitha mbretëritë e botës dhe i tha: "Unë do të të jap tërë këtë fuqi dhe lavdinë e këtyre mbretërive, sepse më është dhënë mua dhe unë po ia jap këdo që dua. Vetëm më adhuro, dhe do të jenë  të gjitha tuat ".  Jisui u përgjigj: "është shkruar: Adhuroni Zotin, Perëndinë tuaj, dhe vetëm atij i bëni adhurimin tuaj".  (Lk 4: 5-8)
 Krishti i tregoi qartë Satanait se nuk kishte interes të bëhej një mbret tokësor (shih gjithashtu Jov 6:15).  
Satanai, nëse duam ta besojmë, pretendon të jetë zot i të gjitha mbretërive të botës - një pretendim që Krishti nuk e konteston.  
Jisui paralajmëron të mos mbështetesh te fuqitë tokësore siç janë armët për të arritur qëllimin e dikujt.  Me arrestimin e tij, një nga dishepujt e Jisuit nxjerr një shpatë për të mbrojtur Krishtin, por Jisui i thotë dishepullit të tij:
 "Vendosni përsëri shpatën tuaj në vendin e saj, sepse të gjithë ata që rrokin  shpatën do të vdesin nga shpata. A mendoni se nuk mund t'i lutesha Atit tim që do të më dërgonte më shumë se dymbëdhjetë legjione engjëjsh në këtë moment?"  (Mt 26: 52-53)
 Pavli duket se ka një ide të ngjashme në mendje kur thotë për armiqtë e kryqit të Krishtit se mendjet e tyre janë të përqendruara në gjërat tokësore:
 Fundi i tyre është shkatërrimi;  perëndia  e tyre është barku dhe lavdia e tyre është në atë që kthehet në turpin e tyre;  njerëz që kanë shpirtin për gjërat e tokës.  Sa për ne, shtetësia jonë është në parajsë, nga ku ne gjithashtu presim Shpëtimtarin, Jisu  Krishtin, Zotin, i cili do të transformojë trupin e poshtërimit tonë duke e bërë atë të përshtatet me trupin e lavdisë së tij, përmes fuqisë që ai ka të nënshtrojë  çdo send.  (Fil 3: 19-21)
 Edhe Shën Pavli nuk parashikon një mbretëri tokësore për të krishterët, por ndoshta një shtetësi të dyfishtë: njëra në bashkësinë qiellore dhe tjetra në një mbretëri tokësore.  Sidoqoftë, ne nuk po punojmë për të krijuar një mbretëri tokësore edhe pse duhet të jetojmë në një nga kombet në tokë.  Ne jetojmë në botë që të jemi kripë dhe dritë për botën.  (Mt 5: 13-16) 
Ne duhet të kemi ndikimin tonë në botë, por ndikimi ynë është të tërheqim vëmendjen tek Ati ynë qiellor, jo të pretendojmë pushtet mbi të tjerët në botë.
 Krishti shkëlqyeshëm bën një dallim midis kësaj bote dhe sundimtarëve të saj dhe Zotit dhe mbretërisë së tij:
 Atëherë Jisui  u tha atyre: "Ktheni Cezarit atë që i përket Cezarit dhe Perëndisë atë që i përket Perëndisë".  (Mk 12:17)
 Ekziston një ndryshim midis Cezarit dhe Zotit dhe midis asaj që i përket secilit!  
Zoti dhe një perandor i kësaj bote nuk janë e njëjta gjë dhe duhet të dihet ndryshimi midis të dyve dhe t'i jepet "Cezarit" vetëm gjërat që i përkasin Cezarit.  Prandaj, nëse duam ta duam Perëndinë me gjithë shpirtin, zemrën, mendjen dhe forcën tonë (Mk 12:30), nuk duhet ta duam "Cezarin" në të njëjtën mënyrë.  Ne mund t'i japim vetëm një dashuri dhe besnikëri kaq totale njërit ose tjetrit.
Kombet dhe qeveritë mund të dëshirojnë që ne ta duam Perëndinë dhe vendin, por të krishterët duhet të kenë kujdes që Krishti të na thotë se nuk është e mundur t'u shërbejmë dy zotërve.  Besnikëritë tona do të bien ndesh.  Kjo nuk do të thotë që kombi ose vendi është gjithmonë në gabim, është vetëm se ne duhet t'i japim përparësi dashurive tona dhe të pranojmë që ndonjëherë dashuria ndaj Zotit do të na vërë në konflikt me kombin, nënshtetësinë e të cilit kemi.  
Do të thotë që kombi nuk mund të jetë kurrë një vlerë absolute: ai mund të luajë vetëm një rol relativ në jetën tonë dhe duhet t'i nënshtrohet gjithmonë dashurisë sonë për ungjillin.  Dhe ne duhet të pranojmë që kombi mund të kërkojë disa detyrime ose besnikëri që ne të krishterët mund t'i japim vetëm Zotit.Ne nuk njohim asnjë komb apo perandori botërore si një vlerë absolute - vetëm Zoti, Zoti është vlera jonë përfundimtare.  Meqenëse shtetësia jonë është në qiell, ne jemi banorë dhe të huaj në kombin tonë.  Si dokumenti i hershëm i krishterë, Letra drejtuar Diognetusit thotë për të krishterët
 ... Ata jetojnë në vendet e tyre, por vetëm si alienë;  
ata marrin pjesë në gjithçka si qytetarë dhe mbajnë gjithçka si të huaj.  
Çdo vend i huaj është atdheu i tij dhe çdo atdhe është i huaj ... 
Ata jetojnë në tokë, por shtetësia e tyre është në qiej.  
Ata u binden ligjeve të vendosura;  në të vërtetë në jetën e tyre private ata i kapërcejnë ligjet.  
Ata i duan të gjithë dhe persekutohen nga të gjithë.
 Të krishterët duhet të jenë qytetarë të mirë në vendet në të cilat jetojnë, por ata gjithmonë duhet të njohin vlerën absolute vetëm të Zotit dhe Mbretërinë e Zotit dhe vlerën relative të kombit.  Si qytetarë të mirë, ata mund të jenë patriotë, të luten dhe të mbështesin qeverinë, por kurrë nuk duhet të jenë nacionalistë.  Nacionalizmi e vendos shtetin si një vlerë absolute që bie ndesh me mësimet e Krishtit.
 Por nëse të krishterët jetojnë në një botë armiqësore dhe kërcënuese për ta, a kanë ata të drejtën e vetëmbrojtjes ose armatimit për të parandaluar sulmet ose luftërat?  
Këtu hyjmë në atë që është sigurisht pjesa e vështirë për të qenë dishepull i Krishtit, i cili thotë se mbretëria e tij nuk është e kësaj bote.  Kah fundi i jetës së tij, sipas Lk 22: 36-38, meqenëse ai e di se arrestimi dhe kryqëzimi i tij janë të afërt, Jisui u thotë dishepujve të tij:
 "Por tani, kush ka një çantë, ta marrë; po ashtu një thes; dhe kush nuk ka shpatë, të shesë  mantelin e tij dhe të blejë një. Sepse unë po ju them se ajo që është shkruar në mua duhet të përmbushet: Ai është konsideruar ndër keqbërësit. Në fakt, gjërat që më referohen mua do të përmbushen "
 Duket sikur Krishti  po u jep miratim të heshtur dishepujve që marrin armët, megjithatë, kur ata i sjellin Jisuit vetëm dy shpata, ai u thotë atyre se janë mjaft - nuk nevojiten më shumë se dy shpata.
 Dhe ata thanë: "Zotëri, këtu janë dy shpata!"  Por ai u tha atyre: "Mjaft!"
 Harroni armët dhe armët moderne.  Jisui  e bëri të qartë se dishepujt e tij duhej të donin fqinjët, të huajt dhe madje edhe armiqtë.  Vlerat e Mbretërisë së Qiellit duhet të jenë të pranishme në jetën tonë në tokë.  Ne nuk duhet të jetojmë më sipas vlerave të një kombi ose të një "Cezari": armë, ushtri, pushtet, luftë.  Ne duhet të jetojmë për të bërë vullnetin e Zotit në tokë si dhe në qiell.  Ne duhet të qeverisim jetën tonë me dashurinë me të cilën Krishti na do (Jon 13: 34-35).  Ne gjithashtu mund të kujtojmë atë që shkruan Shën Jakobi: a nuk e dini se miqësia me botën është armiqësi ndaj Zotit?  Kështu që kushdo që dëshiron të jetë një mik i botës, e bën veten një armik të Zotit (Jkb4: 4).
 Kështu, ata që ndërthurin krishterimin dhe nacionalizmin së bashku, mohojnë Krishtin dhe Ungjillin.  Ne të krishterët nuk po përpiqemi të shpëtojmë nga toka dhe të shpëtojmë shpirtrat tanë.  Përkundrazi ne po përpiqemi të vendosim Mbretërinë e Qiellit në zemrat tona ndërsa jemi ende duke jetuar në tokë.  Ne jemi në botë por jo prej saj.  Ne duhet të kuptojmë se si t'i jetojmë vlerat e Mbretërisë ndërsa jemi akoma në këtë botë të cilës nuk i përkasim.  Ne duhet të jemi drita për botën - ne të krishterët duhet t'i zbulojmë ungjillin botës, të zbulojmë Krishtin, të zbulojmë dashurinë e Zotit, t'i zbulojmë mbretërinë e Zotit pjesës tjetër të botës.
 Unë nuk jam më në botë;  por ata janë në botë, dhe unë vij te ti.  At i Shenjtë, mbaji ata që më ke dhënë në emrin tënd, në mënyrë që ata të jenë një, si ne.  Kur isha me ta, mbaja në emrin tënd ata që më ke dhënë dhe i kam mbajtur;  asnjë prej tyre nuk ka humbur, përveç birit të humbjes, që Shkrimi të përmbushej.  Por tani unë vij tek ju dhe i them këto gjëra ndërsa jam akoma në botë, në mënyrë që ato të kenë në vetvete plotësinë e gëzimit tim.  Unë u dhashë atyre fjalën tuaj dhe bota i urrente sepse nuk janë të botës, ashtu siç nuk jam unë i botës.  Unë nuk kërkoj që ti marrësh nga bota, por ti ruash nga e keqja.  Ata nuk janë nga bota, pasi unë nuk jam nga bota.  (Jov. 17: 11-16)

----------

